# haloween,nola or burnside?



## keg (Oct 6, 2012)

been awhile since i went to either and was wondering ewhich is better nowadays.Hawaii sucks on halloween.


----------



## nameless (Oct 6, 2012)

nola was crazy as fuck last year during halloween, i think like 3 people got shot on bourbon street, they closed that whole street down, there were just thousands of people and hundreds of street kids there...ive never been to burnside during halloween so im not sure about that, but new orleans was sick tho


----------



## Saidy (Oct 6, 2012)

Nola was fun but I don't recomend it. 15 people actually got shot, there's a pack of dirty kids on every corner, one of my friends got the shit kicked out of him by the cops for no reason, its a great place to get staff and the last time I was there I did 80 days in OPP for vandalism. Oh yeah, and if you want head lice, body bugs, fleas, scabies, and staff, stay at the pink squat.


----------



## Nomadfrom82 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ahhh homie comeon you know the right decision, nola of course, we do it better tham anyone else in the dirty south! Im staying in nola whem i get there through haloween so hit me up, ill show ya the best parties in the city before i hop out the 1st


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 8, 2012)

if you skate......it's a no-brainer....burnside all the way......................... if not NOLA might be better.....that place is yucky tho


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Oct 8, 2012)

i dont get peoples thing for nola. that place is hell, especially if yer a heavy drinker or drug user, its just to fucking easy to get wasted and end up doing a fucking month in opp.


----------



## bmb666 (Dec 11, 2012)

cantcureherpes said:


> i dont get peoples thing for nola. that place is hell, especially if yer a heavy drinker or drug user, its just to fucking easy to get wasted and end up doing a fucking month in opp.



It's a love hate relationship for everyone. I love it, but I know it's no good, especially when ya can lose control so easily. Though I had a lot of good times in NOLA, met a lot of people, had a lot of reckless nights. Sure I had some bad too, but such is the life.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 12, 2012)

oh


cantcureherpes said:


> i dont get peoples thing for nola. that place is hell, especially if yer a heavy drinker or drug user, its just to fucking easy to get wasted and end up doing a fucking month in opp.


word. i tried to like your post herpes but couldn't.....anyways, i wanted to reply.....sorry for you Keg, but i thought hawaii was always an interesting time. I haven't been in a couple years down to Waikiki for Hween....but i always thought it was good to start with a bottle up in the banyan trees 'cross from hulas and then work it west. are ya still around ?


----------

